# Cypress Armory



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Called em this am to get a couple Pmags at 8:15. Guy answers the phone and tells me that he has some Pmags still available but they don't open til 10. Takes my name and number down and says he will call me when they open to get my CC info. 10:15 rolls around, no call. Give them a call and speak to a lady that says nobody answered the phone before 10. Guess I spoke with casper. Anyways, they sold out of them at 10:10 and that there were 2 guys in the store prior to opening but neither wanna fess up to bad business. Two points to this: 1- they no longer have Pmags and 2- take your money to someone that runs a proper business. Rant over


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude: sorry for the bad customer service

but you can get dingged for complaining about business here on 2cool ... fyi...


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Man I was fixing to head over there. Thanks for the update


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks skipper, just didn't want anyone else having to waste their time finding products in this day and age. If this doesn't conform to the regs of this site then the mods can simply delete it. Thanks


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Devils advocate here, he told you they opened at 10:00, why weren't you there at 9:45? Sounds like your fault as well.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Now I see why people refrain from posting things on 2cool in attempt to help others out. 

Spurge- if you are gonna plat devils advocate, at least be good at it. Had he said "store opens at ten and we do not sell items over the phone, only in person" then yes you would have a valid point. But read the post and quit trolling. I do not live near Cypress and called them to place an order over the phone because they are not taking internet orders for mags. He took my name and number down with the reported intent to call me when they open to get my CC info to conclude the purchase but HE failed to do so. Where I am at fault was trusting his word. 

In the end its not a big deal, only 2 mag limit. Just trying to save fellow 2coolers the hastle of dealing with businesses that drop the ball. Not to mention wasted trips up there like I seemed to have saved TransAm.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

A limited number of mags sold immediately? Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> Now I see why people refrain from posting things on 2cool in attempt to help others out.
> 
> Spurge- if you are gonna plat devils advocate, at least be good at it. Had he said "store opens at ten and we do not sell items over the phone, only in person" then yes you would have a valid point. But read the post and quit trolling. I do not live near Cypress and called them to place an order over the phone because they are not taking internet orders for mags. He took my name and number down with the reported intent to call me when they open to get my CC info to conclude the purchase but HE failed to do so. Where I am at fault was trusting his word.
> 
> In the end its not a big deal, only 2 mag limit. Just trying to save fellow 2coolers the hastle of dealing with businesses that drop the ball. Not to mention wasted trips up there like I seemed to have saved TransAm.


I got it, your phone limits how many times you can call a number. Gotcha
Not like people get caught up doing something and forget things


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand people make mistakes but fess up to em and don't act like something didn't happen. My dad thought me when you tell someone your gonna do something then you do it. Guess nobody else was raised that way. Keep making excuses for em spurge


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Just order online. Cheaper and no taxes.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> I understand people make mistakes but fess up to em and don't act like something didn't happen. My dad thought me when you tell someone your gonna do something then you do it. Guess nobody else was raised that way. Keep making excuses for em spurge


Quitcherbichin. If you're gonna bash a business, you had better be 100% in the right. You were not. Your making excuses to blame your errors on them.
If you're so naive to believe everyone's perfect, and YOU shouldn't have to follow up on your business, it serves you right you didn't get them. 
Now, are you gonna learn from this wakeup call?


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, nice post. I did follow up with them when I called back after they did not return my call. You planning on trolling all day? How was I not in the right? Go back and read the posts if you plan on making an educated answer and stop spewing ignorance over the computer with your fingers.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> Haha, nice post. I did follow up with them when I called back after they did not return my call. You planning on trolling all day? How was I not in the right? Go back and read the posts if you plan on making an educated answer and stop spewing ignorance over the computer with your fingers.


Practice what you preach. You still can't grasp the fact that you are as much to blame as them, yet, you expect them to shoulder it all.
So pointing out somebody's hypocrisy is trolling?


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

So holding someone to what they say is hiprocrisy?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ERdoc said:


> So holding someone to what they say is hiprocrisy?


Is this what you need the mags for?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Never mind, I finally get it. You're entitled and they're incompetent.
I mean, why on earth would you think to call back at opening? Its not like you wanted something very bad.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

In fact I did call when they opened but went straight to voicemail and I left a message. Called again at 10:05 and 10:10 with same results. It wasn't until 10:15 that they answered the phone. This thread is turning out to be quite comical. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ERdoc said:


> In fact I did call when they opened but went straight to voicemail and I left a message. Called again at 10:05 and 10:10 with same results. It wasn't until 10:15 that they answered the phone. This thread is turning out to be quite comical. Thanks for the laughs


Cypress Armory has 39 excellent reviews with 0 negative reviews. Maybe it's you?


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I guess your right boom. It's my fault that when someone tells me they are gonna do something I trust that they will. I am guilty as charged.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It's cool that you've gotten this far in life without ever being disappointed.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ERdoc said:


> In fact I did call when they opened but went straight to voicemail and I left a message. Called again at 10:05 and 10:10 with same results. It wasn't until 10:15 that they answered the phone. This thread is turning out to be quite comical. Thanks for the laughs


There's your answer.... they were swamped with calls at 10:00 with customers ready to give their credit card information immediately.

You called before they opened. Seems pretty fair. If they allowed you to "get in line" early, they would be answering phones all **** night and all morning before they opened. Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Your right Justin but that's not the point. Don't say you are gonna do something then don't.... Beating a dead horse here. Is it that hard to comprehend


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll sell you 2 30 rnd mags for $10.00 a piece if you quit whining:tongue: you just have to drive to Spurger or Beaumonthwell:


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the offer spurge but have plenty. Not upset about them being out just how it went down. Bad business in my book, guess y'all don't agree. We agree to disagree. Holla


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> Thanks for the offer spurge but have plenty. Not upset about them being out just how it went down. Bad business in my book, guess y'all don't agree. We agree to disagree. Holla


 you just said "holla"
I understand your reason for being upset. I just don't think one time (guessing this is a first, but could be wrong???) is enough to begin a boycott campaign against a company. But, I'm not you, so I'll end the defense:cheers: I've actually never even heard of them until this thread, but, you want to know where not to go in Beaumont? I've 2 places I would not peece on. PM for names everybody.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the old saying goes "first impression is everything". This was my first time dealing with them and it was not positive. Had I done business with them in the past I may not have thought twice about it. To each his own


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ERdoc said:


> *I think the old saying goes "first impression is everything"*. This was my first time dealing with them and it was not positive. Had I done business with them in the past I may not have thought twice about it. To each his own


I agree completely.


----------



## CyTexj (Mar 2, 2013)

ERdoc

I’m the owner of Cypress Armory and let me first apologize for the lousy first impression. Let me assure you that those that know us have come to expect first rate customer service and they also know when there are issues I address them. The three issues here are no return phone call, inconsistent messaging regarding answering phones when we’re closed and not getting thru to a human when calling the store. The first two issues I’ve addressed this morning, but the last issue is one I’m afraid will pop up from time to time. Even with the resources I’ve hired to only answer phones, our voice mail fills up daily. I’d appreciate the opportunity to make this up to you and if you want to drop by or call the store, please ask for me (John) and I’ll personally see to it we get you what you need (and I have two PMAGS here for you if you’re still needing them).

I hope this isn’t seen as advertising, but I want to address the 2 PMAG limit since it was brought up here. When the Obama-scare hit, I made a decision to NOT increase our pricing on firearms and PMAGs (PMAGs are priced $14.20 non-window and $17.05 window). Because of the pricing strategy, we’ve had instances where the items we’ve sold to individuals found their way on Craigs list for sale at 3 times (and more) the price we’ve charged. Limiting to two mags per day won’t prevent this from happening, but it will be a deterrent. The decision to hold our pricing in these politically charged times was to continue to do business in an ethical manner without price gouging and to help promote firearms ownership (and to increase the hi-cap mag population) by keeping the price where everyone can afford to exercise the Second Amendment Right. In the instances where we’ve been able to establish the identity of the individual selling the products purchased from us, they’ve been asked to shop elsewhere.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Class act cytexj.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

boom! said:


> Class act cytexj.


Yep


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ERdoc said:


> Called em this am to get a couple Pmags at 8:15. Guy answers the phone and tells me that he has some Pmags still available but they don't open til 10. Takes my name and number down and says he will call me when they open to get my CC info. 10:15 rolls around, no call. Give them a call and speak to a lady that says nobody answered the phone before 10. Guess I spoke with casper. Anyways, they sold out of them at 10:10 and that there were 2 guys in the store prior to opening but neither wanna fess up to bad business. Two points to this: 1- they no longer have Pmags and 2- take your money to someone that runs a proper business. Rant over


Sorry but..............your a dip****. Rant over.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

CyTexj said:


> ERdoc
> 
> I'm the owner of Cypress Armory and let me first apologize for the lousy first impression. Let me assure you that those that know us have come to expect first rate customer service and they also know when there are issues I address them. The three issues here are no return phone call, inconsistent messaging regarding answering phones when we're closed and not getting thru to a human when calling the store. The first two issues I've addressed this morning, but the last issue is one I'm afraid will pop up from time to time. Even with the resources I've hired to only answer phones, our voice mail fills up daily. I'd appreciate the opportunity to make this up to you and if you want to drop by or call the store, please ask for me (John) and I'll personally see to it we get you what you need (and I have two PMAGS here for you if you're still needing them).
> 
> I hope this isn't seen as advertising, but I want to address the 2 PMAG limit since it was brought up here. When the Obama-scare hit, I made a decision to NOT increase our pricing on firearms and PMAGs (PMAGs are priced $14.20 non-window and $17.05 window). Because of the pricing strategy, we've had instances where the items we've sold to individuals found their way on Craigs list for sale at 3 times (and more) the price we've charged. Limiting to two mags per day won't prevent this from happening, but it will be a deterrent. The decision to hold our pricing in these politically charged times was to continue to do business in an ethical manner without price gouging and to help promote firearms ownership (and to increase the hi-cap mag population) by keeping the price where everyone can afford to exercise the Second Amendment Right. In the instances where we've been able to establish the identity of the individual selling the products purchased from us, they've been asked to shop elsewhere.


Sounds like good business practice to me, thumbs up to John.


----------



## 598TransAm (Mar 12, 2012)

Navi said:


> Sounds like good business practice to me, thumbs up to John.


X2


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well ERdoc, you should feel like a jerk for bashing Johns business now. I hope you apologize to him if you have the nuts to show your face in his store and collect your PMags.


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

This is rediculous.. ER was just ranting a bit and trying to give a heads up to people out there to not phone in an order through this business. Dont y'all have anything better to do than to try and turn things around on someone? God forbid you ever have an issue with a business and want to vent a little about your bad experience. 2 cool is getting filled with these guys on here that apparently just sit back and wait for someone to post something that they can respond to it negatively. Like a bunch of females waiting for something to gossip over.

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

John, nice post and PM sent.

mgeister: nice post as well, no PM sent

Fordzilla, nice post as well. 
---I already apologized to him for taking this to an open forum instead of to him directly. As said before, I guess times have changed from when a handshake and a mans word meant something. I guess I am ignorant for thinking this were still true. Telling a customer you will do something then tell them it never happened in the first place didn't sit well. When I spoke to the gentleman pre-hrs ( my fault for not looking up their hrs) and he took my info down I thought this was standard procedure for them as I had never dealt with them before. Turns out it seemed to be the exception which is where things went wrong.
Seems like John knows what he is doing and I let my impulsiveness get the best of me on this one. 

Inked Angler, dont get dragged into this one, LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ERdoc said:


> John, nice post and PM sent.
> 
> mgeister: nice post as well, no PM sent
> 
> ...


Only fault I see in the business is that they answered phones before they opened. There is no good that can come of that, unless its one of those Sweepstakes companies wanting to know what time they can deliver your 5 million dollar check. haha

You admitted yourself that their phone lines were busy non stop for the first 15 minutes. The folks there probably didn't even have a second to breathe to even think about calling you back, and I bet its been like that every morning since December. And who is to say they weren't planning on calling you back at 10:30? I've been to my fair share of gun shows, gun shops, and internet dealers during this little craze we have on our hands and I wouldn't expect for one second that they would call me back. The influx of business these companies are recieving right now is almost impossible to deal with and its not easy for a small company to handle the workload.

I've been in customer service for 14 years, 9 of which were with a multi-billion dollar retail chain.

Rule #1 - Serve the person standing right in front of you first. "Satellite" customers get bumped to the bottom of the list until those immediate customers are served. May not seem fair, but works for the biggest retailers in the world. Basically following the whole "bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush" line of reasoning.

Had they not taken the orders at 10am and said, "naw, we sold some Pmags to some guys who called 2 hours before we opened," then we would all be reading a Bad Report by somebody who was ****** because the business filled an order for someone who didn't get in line the way they were supposed to.

For some comparison, call Bass Pro, Academy, or any other gun shop tomorrow morning at 6am... if they answer, tell them to save you 2 Pmags.... report back your findings... lol


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ERdoc said:


> John, nice post and PM sent.
> 
> mgeister: nice post as well, no PM sent
> 
> ...


 if you want to vent, the best place is in a mirror or to his face when you picked up your mags. going viral to talk someone down usally does not turn out good if they have a good reputation. i didnt post what i did because you got upset(most people would), i said that because you went viral with it.


----------

